# Koi Teich Unterhalt ( gepumpt )



## Michael H (12. März 2017)

Morsche

Hab Heute morgen mal meinen Zwischenzähler am Teich abgelesen .
Hab jetzt in einem Jahr knapp 2100 kw/h verbraucht .

Bei einem Wert von 21 cent die Stunde bin ich da bei knapp 450 Euro .
Jetzt noch mal das gleiche für Wasser ( aktuell hier 3,10 Euro je Kubig ) dazu , da wäre ich etwa bei 900 Euro im Jahr ( nur ) Unterhaltungs Kosten .
Das wären dann 75 Euro im Monat .

Da gibt es auf alle Fälle Teuere Hobby's ....

Und das alles bei einem Gepumpten Teich ....


----------



## teichinteressent (12. März 2017)

Hallo,
darf ich mal neugierig sein, bei welchem Stromverkäufer die kWh nur 21 Cent kostet.
25 bzw 26 gehe ich ja noch mit.


----------



## Teich4You (12. März 2017)

Vielleicht netto


----------



## Michael H (12. März 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Hallo,
> darf ich mal neugierig sein, bei welchem Stromverkäufer die kWh nur 21 Cent kostet.
> 25 bzw 26 gehe ich ja noch mit.


Hallo

Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut . Die 21 cent sind NT , HT 25 cent 

Das aber nichtsgroßartig an der Rechnung ändert , 3 - 4 Euro mehr im Monat machen den Bock ( Koi ) auch nicht Fett .


----------



## Christine (12. März 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> bei einem Gepumpten Teich .


Von wem haste Dir denn den Teich gepumpt? Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## Geisy (13. März 2017)

Ich fahr auch gleich mal nach Netto und frag nach Strom. Wusste gar nicht das die das haben.


----------



## mariohbs (13. März 2017)

Michael schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell hier 3,10 Euro je Kubig



Also bei 3,10€ gehe ich mal von "incl. Abwasser" aus und würde als erstes einen Gartenwasser-Zähler einbauen lassen / anmelden. Dann sparst da schon mal mindestens die Hälfte weil das Abwasser weg fällt


----------



## teichinteressent (13. März 2017)

Ich habe als Preis 1,39 Einheiten pro Kubikmeter gefunden.
Schmutzwasser kostet dort 1,92 Einheiten.
(Ich habe mal die Gemeindewerke als Anbieter genommen.)


----------



## Michael H (13. März 2017)

Hallo

Ja
Ja
und ja .....

Macht was ihr wollt, ich bin zu alt hierfür.

Ich bin dann mal hier raus ....


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2017)

Ich habe das Thema bislang noch nicht so genau betrachtet und auch nur pauschal hochgerechnet, aber ich werde gerne mal demnächst bei mir an den Teichen den Stromzähler für je einen Monat mal anklemmen und den Stromverbrauch messen. Da ich ja Sommer wie Winter durchlaufen lasse, ohne wirklich was zu ändern, sollte man dies dann ja auch auf ein Jahresniveau hochrechnen können. Die Wasseruhr werde ich die Tage auch mal ablesen und beobachten. Nur habe ich keinen gepumpten Teich, aber so lässt sich evtl. ein etwaiger Vergleich darstellen.
Wichtig wäre evtl. - sofern man überhaupt vergleichen möchte - , dass man schon darauf eingeht,

Welche Teichgröße (Volumen) liegt jeweils vor?
Welches Umwälzvolumen wird gefahren?
Welche zusätzlichen Stromnutzer sind Bestandteil des Filters (UVC & Co)?
Ich denke schon, dass es evtl. doch immer wieder recht interessant sein kann - vor allem für Teichneulinge - was so ein Teich bei welcher Größe im Unterhalt an Kosten hat. Es ist ja öfters eine Frage die gestellt wird.

Na, was meint ihr? Macht das Sinn & ist es überhaupt erwünscht?


----------



## teichinteressent (13. März 2017)

Nutzt du eine UVC? Läuft die immer? Sonst geht das Hochrechnen nicht.


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2017)

Also ich nutze keine UVC. Meinst Du nicht, dass man das auf's Jahr hochrechnen kann, wenn ich bspw. von April bis September eine UVC zuschalte, welche dann auch wieder 24 Stunden in den 6 Monaten läuft und das auf die 12 Monate herunter rechne? Man kann ja auch die einzelnen Komponenten separat betrachten und berechnen.

Wie gesagt, war ja nur eine Idee.


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Na, was meint ihr? Macht das Sinn & ist es überhaupt erwünscht?


Macht Sinn.
Wer meinen Baustellenblog gesehen hat, hat vielleicht mitbekommen, das ich einen extra Zähler einbauen werde.
Vielleicht ist es eine Controller-Krankheit, aber ich muss das einfach wissen, was der Teich am Ende weg frisst und werde es schön in einer Statistik erfassen.
Wasserverbrauch ebenso. 
Futter für Fische, Medikamente, usw. nicht vergessen.
Reparaturen von mir aus auch noch. 
Ich sehe schon, das wird ein Datenparadies für mich.


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Ach ja und eigentlich muss man es dann auch pro m³ Teichinhalt angeben.
Mit den Randinfos was so am Teich los ist, kann man sich ein gutes Bild machen was so ein Ding kostet.
Aber ganz ehrlich??....Ich glaube das wollen die wenigsten sagen/schreiben, einfach weil sie es privat halten wollen.
Dann gibt es noch die, die es einfach nicht interessiert....
...und dann solche wie mich, die kein Problem damit haben darüber zu reden.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. März 2017)

Ok. Ich wußte nicht, daß du keine UVC hast.

Meine hatte im Mai/Juni ca 3 Wochen an und dann noch einmal August/September für 14 Tage oder so. Aber manchmal auch nur tagsüber. Wurde also wirklich nur bei Bedarf eingeschalten.

Ich werde den Stromzähler am Teich wieder einbauen und die monatlichen Daten in der Signatur ablegen.

Prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Ich denke aber, so viele Leute werden nicht mitmachen. Nur die Technikbegeisterten.
Viele haben nicht mal Teichtemperaturen bei der Hand, obwohl das huntertmal einfacher ist.

PS: Ersten Satz korrigiert.


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Es verrät ja kaum einer was sein Teich gekostet hat. 
Aber wenn man mit dem Auto vor fährt weiß auch gleich jeder was so ein Ding kostet.
Also warum alles geheim halten? 
Ok jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2017)

Wie gesagt...ich nutze gar keine UVC, meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass Andere ihre UVC's halt das ganze Jahr über durchlaufen lassen. Wir können ja mal schauen, wie weit wir mit der Statistikerfassung kommen und wie viele wirklich mitmachen.


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Dann brauchen wir erst mal einen neuen Thread, wo alles dann sauber dokumentiert wird, ohne viel blabla zwischendurch.


----------



## samorai (13. März 2017)

Ich sag es mal so, wem interessiert es ob meine Grotte ca. 300€ gekostet hat oder mein Leuchtturm 5 Wochen Planung und bauen beansprucht haben.
Genau wie jeder andere machte ich viel in Eigenleistung, dass ist wohl die Lust am Hobby.
Das Produkt ist das entscheidende.
Das ich auch dementsprechende KOSTEN dafür tragen muss ist mir doch vorher klar.

Wem es beruhigt .........


----------



## Haegar (13. März 2017)

Da ich ja krankheitsbedingt meinen Teich voriges Jahr aufgegeben habe (1.Mai), war es dieses Jahr schon spürbar weniger Wassergeld, was zu zahlen ist. Wir wohnen in einer Gartenanlage, da wird 2x im Jahr Wasser abgelesen und zentral verrechnet. Wir zahlen pro m³ Wasser(1,81€)  30% Abwasser(2,032€) drauf, da die Mehrheit der Gartennutzer sich vor einigen Jahren für die Pauschale entschieden hat und nicht für Gartenwasserzähler.
Es sind also durch Nachfüllen am Teich, Reinigung der Filtermatten, etc. ca. 40-50m³ verbraucht worden. Mein Teich hatte 15m³ bei ca. 25m² Oberfläche.
Stromkosten weis ich noch nicht, wird auch kompliziert, da wir den Anbieter wechselten. Aber man könnte es ja "hochrechnen". 12.000 OASE-Pumpe, UVC, Luftpumpe, Beleuchtung im Filterschuppen(?), etc.
Ich glaube, viele Teichbesitzer würden sich wundern, wieviel ihr Hobby so an Nebenkosten erzeugt.


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2017)

Ich hab das mal grob über den Daumen gepeilt. Da mir entsprechende Zähler zu müssig sind bin ich von den aufgedruckten Watt ausgegangen.
ca. 550€ für Strom und 170€ für Wasser. Für ein Hobby doch ganz okay als Jahreswert denn das macht im Monat 60,00€.
Da ist noch kein Futter bei


----------



## mariohbs (14. März 2017)

Also Strom kann ich relativ genau benennen, da ich die Werte live auf dem Tablett habe. Wasser bekomme ich leider nicht so genau rausgerechnet. Laut Abrechnung waren es 18 m3 letztes Jahr, da ist aber Gießen der Gräser mit drin und den Preis habe ich auch nicht, da mein Vermieter es übernommen hat.

Strom je Tag ohne UVC: 0,50 € 
Strom je Tag mit UVC: 0,87 €
Man kann eindeutig teuere Hobbys haben 

LG
Mario


----------



## marcus18488 (14. März 2017)

Ich hab alles in Eigenleistung gemacht. Hatte viel Spaß bei der Arbeit und werde es auch weiterhin haben.
Von 1€ bis 2000€ hab ich alle möglichen Ausgaben gehabt. Bin aber noch nie auf die Idee gekommen das zu dokumentieren. Hab zwar noch alle Rechnungen aber die noch nie zusammengezählt.
Beim Unterhalt ist nur meine Wasseruhr für den Garten maßgeblich. 
Andere lassen jeden Tag 10€ in der Kneipe liegen.  Ich glaube da ist der Unterhalt meines Teiches billiger


----------



## marcus18488 (14. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich??....Ich glaube das wollen die wenigsten sagen/schreiben, einfach weil sie es privat halten wollen


Wenn man die Kosten nimmt, müsste man auch die Baukosten mit einberechnen, da ja nichts ewig hält. 
Mal ein paar Preise, die ich letztes Jahr ausgegeben hab
Kunststoffpfähle 60€
Ufermatte 125€
Innotec 55€
Bodenabläufe90€
Teichflies 150€
Kg Schacht 130€
Folie 1450€
Kg Rohre ?? Hatte ich noch genug
Bagger an eigenem Dieseltank Ca 50 l nachgetankt
Erdaushub : selbst weggefahren, Ca 50 l Diesel
Filter und Pumpen von bestehendem Teich übernommen
Sand und Kies für Betonierarbeiten war vorhanden
Zement, hab ich für die Palette leider keine Rechnung mehr

Arbeitslohn ist unbezahlbar, Spaß haben am selbstmachen

Gehe ich von Ca 10 Jahren bis zum nächsten Umbau, Renovierung aus, muss ich nochmals 250€ pro Jahr auf den Unterhalt draufrechnen. 

Wenn ich jetzt noch mein Pavillon und Gartenhaus mit einrechne, gehört ja auch dazu, tja langsam höre ich mit den Zahlen auf. 
Ach so, ein paar Fische und Pflanzen sind auch noch da. 

Dazu kommt aber der Gegenwert der Erholung, und die ist unbezahlbar


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2017)

Hört sich doch alles noch human an


----------



## teichinteressent (14. März 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, daß das Michael gemeint hat. Im geht es um die reinen Strom- und Wasserkosten, sonst nichts!
Das war im ersten Beitrag aber auch zu erkennen.


----------



## Ida17 (15. März 2017)

Moinsen,

Strom kostet grob über dem Daumen geschlagen 28,30€. Darin enthalten sind Pumpe und UVC mit 244 Tagen, nämlich April bis November.
Der kleine Sprudler mit 4W läuft das ganze Jahr hindurch und kostet nochmal 8,06€.
Muss ich das jetzt auf den Monat runterrechnen? Dazu sagt man im Pott `n Appel und´n Ei!  
Mit dem Wasser verhält es sich ähnlich, wir haben einen Brunnen und selbst Leitungswasser ist mit 1,19€/m³ nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2017)

Hallo,

zu den Baukosten des Teiches kann ich nichts sagen, diese weiß ich nicht mehr ..
Monatlich zahle ich knapp 205 € an Stromkosten, meiste geht für den Teich & die 2 Aquarien drauf!
Wasser lag letztes Jahr glaub ich bei 1,10 brutto, Abwasser nicht bekannt. Leitungswasser wird nur im Winter/Frühjahr verwendet, die restliche Zeit, wird mit Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt.


----------



## Geisy (15. März 2017)

Hallo Ida

Hast du dich bei den 28,30Euro vertan für 244Tage?
28,30€ /21Cent pro KW / 244Tage / 24Std sind 23Watt pro Stunde für Pumpe und UVC.
Kann das sein? Die sparsamen Geräte sind bestimmt für einige interessant.


Gruß
Norbert, der ca. 250Euro Strom im Jahr für den 300m³ Teich braucht.


----------



## Ida17 (15. März 2017)

Tach Norbert,

so ist es, UVC und Pumpe verbrauchen ca. 22-24 Watt/h 
Aber wie gesagt ist es nur grob gerechnet, die Angabe von April bis einschließlich November kann ja variieren je nach Witterung. Aber bei dem Preis ist das ziemlich zu vernachlässigen ob ein Tag mehr oder weniger


----------



## krallowa (15. März 2017)

Hallo,

habe mal bei mir (auch gepumpt) etwas überschlagen.
Wobei die Pumpe Skimmer eigentlich nicht mehr läuft, aber ich lass sie einfach mal drin.


----------



## hollenowa (15. März 2017)

Ein Teenager im Haus mit nem Gaming PC bei dem das Netzteil schon 800 Watt nimmt ist eindeutig teurer !!


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2017)

hollenowa schrieb:


> Ein Teenager im Haus mit nem Gaming PC bei dem das Netzteil schon 800 Watt nimmt ist eindeutig teurer !!



Kenn ich irgendwoher .. 

Hab mal nachgesehen, letzter Jahresverbrauch lag bei knapp 9100 KW.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (16. März 2017)

Also ich kann sagen, dass ich mit Luftheber arbeite und aktuell bei meinem Teich und einer 15 Watt Luftpumpe ca. 5 Euro im Monat an Stromkosten habe. Werde jetzt aber eine stärkere Belüfterpumpe an den Luftheber anschließen, die verbraucht dann maximal 35 Watt. Von Dezember bis Anfang April werde ich dann aber immer gedrosselt, also mit der kleineren Belüfterpumpe arbeiten. Also komme ich dann im Monat auf nicht einmal 10 Euro.
UVC habe ich zwar, schalte die aber nur bei Bedarf ein. Frischwasser kommt aus der Zisterne und vom Dach. Auch wenn jetzt einige wieder sagen, "Regenwasser vom Dach...." macht mein Vater schon seit 10 Jahren (Koi leben alle noch) und das Wasser vom Dach läuft direkt in den Filter, also wird es gefiltert bevor es in den Teich kommt.


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> und das Wasser vom Dach läuft direkt in den Filter, also wird es gefiltert bevor es in den Teich kommt.


Alles gut, kann man auch so machen, ich möchte nur anmerken, dass der Biofilter eines Teiches nicht alle Stoffe abbauen kann, die durch die Luft auf das Dach und das Abregnen einer Dachfläche in den Teich gespült werden. Darunter mitunter Schwermetalle und andere Inkredenzien. 
Um es nochmal etwas zu übertreiben: Ich kärcher ja auch nicht die A7 ab und leite das was da runter kommt in meinen Koiteich.

Und weil jemand etwas 10 Jahre macht, muss es nicht automatisch richtig sein, oder zwingend an meinem Teich auch funktionieren.
Anderer Ort, anderer Teich, andere Gegebenheiten.
Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff nehmen, ich wollte es nur im Allgemeinen klarstellen.


----------



## samorai (17. März 2017)

Hieß die Frage nicht ; gepumpt ?
Ist das nicht verzerrt durch einen LH?
Wenn es eine 120 Watt-Pumpe ist, dann nimmt sie auch 120 Watt.


----------

